# Hoy es el último día para comprar lámparas de filamento en Argentina



## DOSMETROS

*Compren unas cuantas para sus tableros serie . . . mañana ya no las venderán en Argentina . . . teoricamente *

*Saludos !*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Compren unas cuantas para sus tableros serie . . .  mañana ya no las venderán en Argenntina . . .  teoricamente *
> 
> *Saludos !*


Yo hace rato que no las consigo acá en San Juan...

La verdad es que hay que ser un reverendo HDP para suspender la venta de estas lámparas - las mas cara vale $3.5 - y reemplazarlas por las super-hiper-recontra-contaminantes de "bajo consumo" y costo económico de $18.00    la más barata.

Yo solo espero la sorpresa de la gilada cuando la compañia de electricidad les exija la corrección del factor de potencia por usar estas lámparas....LPQLP al gobierno corrupto y a los lobistas de las multinacionales de iluminación...

Y pido perdón al foro por que se me saltó la ficha....


----------



## SKYFALL

Es la verdad, ahora prefieren ahorrar lo mas que puedan por kW generado que contaminar el planeta, aunque el uso de bombillas incandecentes de alguna manera no es muy amigable con el planeta por su consumo energetico; si lo es más que las mal llamadas lamparas ahorradoras, porque lo que no se comen en energia activa lo hacen el doble en energia reactiva que es peor, ni hablar de la cantidad de contaminación que traen cuando accidentalmente rompemos alguna y el costo que es elevadisimo, como para hacer un ¡PLOP! igual que condorito.


----------



## Eduardo

ezavalla dijo:


> ...Yo solo espero la sorpresa de la gilada cuando la compañia de electricidad les exija la corrección del factor de potencia por usar estas lámparas....


Buen problema...  como el bajo factor de potencia se debe a la distorsion, con capacitores es muy poco lo que se corrije, tiene que estar la lámpara fabricada "como se debe" .

Seguramente cuando eso pase, saldrá una ley que obligue a cambiar todas las de $18 por unas nuevas de FP=1 a $45

-----------------------------------

Ah!  También será obligatorio tener en las casas medidores que registren el factor de potencia para poder aplicar las multas correspondientes.

El estado necesita seguir robando... Colabore!


----------



## tatajara

huuuuuuuuuu noooo boy a tener que comprer unas jeje
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Por suerte ayer conseguí 20 unidades de 100 Watts a 1,5 $ c/u (0,38 U$S).

Mas grandes ya no había.

Ya salió el reemplazo que es una truchada , una ampollita de iodo injertada dentro del clasico foco , o sea la misma luz producida por la misma incandescencia ¿no? pero sale 14 pesos (3,5 Dólares)

Ya Fernandob las había mostrado en otro post


----------



## tatajara

> Por suerte ayer conseguí 20 unidades de 100 Watts a 1,5 $ c/u (0,38 U$S).


 porque tan baratas? o las compraste al por mayor


> Ya salió el reemplazo que es una truchada , una ampollita de iodo injertada dentro del clasico foco , o sea la misma luz producida por la misma incandescencia ¿no? pero sale 14 pesos (3,5 Dólares)


 son una truchada den serio 
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Vaya a saber , es una casa de electricidad medianita . . . ¿ me las habrá dejado al costo para sacarselas de encima ? 

Creo que las últimas las pagué dos cincuenta o tres en el supermercado chino.

Pero yo le pregunté el precio sin mencionar cantidad , y como me dijo 1,50 le dije dame dos . . . veinte


----------



## Agustinw

Las lamparas fluorecentes tienen 1 gota de mercurio uno de los metales pesados mas contaminantes para los seres vivos. En millones de lamparas sutilizaria mucho mercurio y despues habla de ser ecologicos.ya era suficiente que a las lamparitas incandecentes le redujeran el tiempo de duracion para vender mas y descartar mas.
Vieron este documental gallego esta muy interesante


----------



## Agustinw

si existen lamparas de led las que tienen el rendimiento como las de 50w cuestan alrededr de $80 argentinos consumen 5w y tienen 50.000 horas de duracion 
saludos


----------



## electromecanico

Agustinw dijo:


> Las lamparas fluorecentes tienen 1 gota de mercurio uno de los metales pesados mas contaminantes para los seres vivos. En millones de lamparas sutilizaria mucho mercurio y despues habla de ser ecologicos.ya era suficiente que a las lamparitas incandecentes le redujeran el tiempo de duracion para vender mas y descartar mas.
> Vieron este documental gallego esta muy interesante


mu bueno el video..! tristemente real, y otr tema que tocas el del mercurio las lamparas de bajo consumo tendrian las empresas que la fabrican facilitar la disposicion final de su producto al querer descartarlo ya que como decis tiene mercurio


----------



## fernandob

*che 2 M* donde las compraste ?? 

yo hoy compre 90 , pero casi todas de 40 por que no conseguia otras.... pero es por mi trabajo que queria tener un stock , me sirven por unos temas que .......buehh.. para que complicarnos.

*ezevalla *coincido con vos pero a no calentarse , seguis consiguiendo las de 100w .. 300w y 500 w .. tambien de 1000 w ........................mira que prohibicion ..........pèro en formato de el tubito de cuarzo , asi que no problem .
y cuando la cosa se ponga dura , pues una resistencia de estufa y una lamparita de 25w en // para ver el asunto .

y si, como creo que ya dije este es el mundo al revez:
en vez de el gobierno planificar y desarrollar obras para generar *energia limpia y economica* lo que hace es prohibir la venta de lamparitas, las comunes, por que si me jode un poco me compro 2 reflectores de 500w y me lso pongo en el dormitorio .
yo vivo de la electricidad , no es que me enchufe a un toma en vez de comer, me refiero a que trabajo de electricista.
y los picos de consumo se dan cuando la poblacion trata de aclimatar su hogar con electricidad (epoca de intenso frio o de intenso calor) .
claro.
como no predecir que esto ocurriria.
con la nula imaginacion de la K .

acaso se olvidan cuando un funcionario K (un lindo oreja ) pero obviamente avalado por su entorno KK KKKKK dijeron que controlarian a ver quienes tenian airs acondicionados en sus casas ??
que harian unas notas en lso edificios para que cada persona tenga que registrar cuantos aires acondicionados tienen , creo que los administradores tenian que hacer eso .

una gansada total , .......por ...mil motivos.
1 -- vamso a la casa de gobierno o a donde estan los diputados a ver si tienen ellos aires acondicionados.
2 -- la mas importante que es que esta gente no le importa un comino la gente, solo les importa aparentar, si hay un problema ocultarlo o culpar a otro.
es el clasico :
"la pobreza se soluciona eliminando a los pobres" .
pues en estos tiempo esa politica se lleva al extremo .
donde la ignorancia y el poder de hacer lo que se les canta hacen esto posible.

si no dan lso numeros de la inflacion .... se dibujan .
lo de los aires acondicionados............en algun momento alguien habra pensado en los cientos de muertos en europa por la ola de calor hace unos años y lo tremendamente estupido de esa idea de culpar a los propietariso de aires acondicionados , que si los compran es por que se estan cagando de calor por vivir en un departamento que no tiene una buena ventilacion natural , no es por que sean fanaticos "del pinguino" eterno rival de batman.
o por solo darle la contra al gobierno (subversivos que intentqamos desestabilizarlo consumiendo electricidad) .

como ven, es otro ejemplo claro de lo que muchas veces dije:
como la gente se justifica, se vuelve falsa y engaña, miente y se justifica para hacer cosas malas.
en el caso de los gobiernos ..........pues que son las ligas mayores:
entre que son gente con personalidad para ir hacia ese camino + que se les subio el neron a la cabeza.

casi casi uno se pondria a hacer una lista de " epic fail " de las cosas poco sabias que reglamentan , o por interes o por estupidez.

yo por mi parte en esta semana me compro un cuarzo para lamparas de 500w para poner en el baño, por que mi señora dice que no le emboco donde debo cuando hago pipi 
no soy yo .. es el inodoro que se mueve


----------



## DOSMETROS

Av. Regimiento de Patricios 1500.

Nadabamos en abundancia de gas natural , lo exportamos , convertimos la mitad de los coches a gas . . .  ahora escasea y hay que importarlo.

Por eso ahora sale mas barato calefaccionar con un frio calor que no con un tiro balanceado.

La Patagonia es un corredor de vientos *CONSTANTES* , ¿ por que no ponen eólicos ? Igual podrian seguir con las ovejas.

Sobraría la electricidad , podríamos exportarla !


----------



## hazard_1998

Eduardo dijo:


> Buen problema...  como el bajo factor de potencia se debe a la distorsion, con capacitores es muy poco lo que se corrije, tiene que estar la lámpara fabricada "como se debe" .
> 
> Seguramente cuando eso pase, saldrá una ley que obligue a cambiar todas las de $18 por unas nuevas de FP=1 a $45
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> Ah!  También será obligatorio tener en las casas medidores que registren el factor de potencia para poder aplicar las multas correspondientes.
> 
> El estado necesita seguir robando... Colabore!



eduardo, el bajo factor de potencia (0.6-0.45, depende del caso y la marca), es, ademas de por su elevado nivel de distorsion armonica de corriente, de caracter cuasi capacitivo, con adelantamiento de la corriente con respecto a la tension, contribuyendo mas a los problemas de cortes de energia por fallos en la distribucion... (recalentamiento de trafos de distribucion, lineas de distribucion etc, siempre hablando de tener TODA la iluminacion de la ciudad con esas lamparas de merda), pero ademas, alguien se puso a medir el nivel luminico que tienen declarado???????, cuando yo hice ensayos con esas lamparitas cadorna me encontre con lo siguiente:

una lamparita bajo consumo de 15W declarados, y que tiene indicado 840Lm en realidad tomaba de la linea 25VA (cosφ=0.6) y entregaba 650Lm (casi como la de 11W que declara 600Lm pero que en realidad calculo que entregará muchos menos lumenes...)

esto se debia, por un lado a que tiene un factor de potencia de merda por el tipo de carga que representa a la linea (carga informatica que le dicen) donde el capacitor de unos 10uF adelanta (y bastante) la corriente con respecto a la tension y que ademas aumenta mucho el THD de la misma. pero ademas, como el capacitor es bastante mas bajo que lo que realmente deberia ir para no empeorar mucho mas el cosφ, le deja muchisimo ripple de tension a la alimentacion del inverter del balasto, dandole un flicking fenomenal de 100hz a la luz que emite la lampara, disminuyendo el poder luminico de la fucking lampara, ahora, cuando alimenté la lampara directamente con 311V de CC, vuala!, la lampara siguio tomando 15W, que en CC eran iguales a 15VA, y ademas, el nivel luminico subio a lo que debio ser desde el comienzo, 840Lm..... que me cuentan?


----------



## elperros

Lo del mercurio es exagerado. Es cierto que es tóxico y la muerte por mercurio es horrible. Pero la cantidad q traen ronda los 5mg. Probablemente una flatulencia promedio libere "algo" mas tóxico q eso, en relación toxicidad vs. cantidad me refiero al sulfuro de hidrogeno.
Lo del factor de potencia es cierto, no se puede discutir deberían venir compensadas. 
Muchas empresas han tenido q cerrar y han rajado mucha gente por no poder vender mas focos incandescentes, le toco a un amigo, porque antes se producían acá y ahora ALGUNAS los traen de Brasil. 
Por ultimo yo también estoy preocupado porque muchos de los circuitos para probar equipos que aprendí a construir gracias al foro estaban basados en esas lamparas, pero seguramente ya surgirá una alternativa. Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya salió el reemplazo que es una truchada , una ampollita de iodo injertada dentro del clasico foco , o sea la misma luz producida por la misma incandescencia ¿no? pero sale 14 pesos (3,5 Dólares)
> 
> Ya Fernandob las había mostrado en otro post



no es tan asi dos metros, porque por mas que ambas sean incandescentes, no son lo mismo las halogenas que las incandescentes con ampolla al vacio
ya que las halogenas aumentan su rendimiento recombinando los gases que tienen a baja presion dentro con el filamento de la lampara, por eso tambien duran mas.


----------



## fernandob

elperros dijo:


> Por ultimo yo también estoy preocupado porque muchos de los circuitos para probar equipos que aprendí a construir gracias al foro estaban basados en esas lamparas, pero seguramente ya surgirá una alternativa. Saludos.


 
ya puse: no drama , estas siguen : 





y van perfectas, ademas...........yo antes me preocupaba, me fastidiaban los cambios.
pero con el tiempo vi que cambios es = a oportunidades, .. ya veremos.
para el taller con los cuarzos va ok .

para llevar a la calle como hago yo es mas molesto, ahi si el clasico portalamparas es lo mejor , pero ya veremos.
ninguno puede ir contra la corriente que es demasiado grande, hay que simplemente buscar las opciones que las hay .


----------



## SKYFALL

hazard_1998 dijo:


> las halogenas aumentan su rendimiento recombinando los gases que tienen a baja presion dentro con el filamento de la lampara, por eso tambien duran mas.



No hara falta que en un futuro no muy lejano tambien les dé por prohibir vender lamparas halogenas solo porque tambien tienen un filamento interior, espero que no vaya a pasar algo similar con la industria automotriz en la cual se han reemplazado los halogenos por lamparas de Xenon, muy bienas pero tambien ocasionan muchos accidentes, por mi parte sigo empecinado en reemplazar el halogeno de mi moto por un areglo de led's blancos de alto brillo que segun lo que he visto y ensayado, pueden dar muy buenos resultados a un consumo reducido.


----------



## fernandob

es que hay toda una gama de aplicaciones donde la lampara prende y apaga seguido.

automaticos de luces en las escaleras.





sensores de movimiento (aca se usan los cuarzos) 






se supoone que la lamapra esta encendida solo unos minutos.


----------



## Agustinw

El problema principal de las fluorecentes compactas es que son para estar encendidas largos periodos y tampoco pueden estar en el exterior. En mi casa no teniamos incandecente en el baño pusimos una fluorecente compacta y no duro mas de 1 semana.
En cuanto a la energia me parece que la mejor manera seria la eneria nuclear, es limpia, segura si no es que le pasa  un sunami a la planta y argentina tiene reservas enormes de oxido de uranio.
Las granjas eloicas tienen un costo muy alto en comparacion con la energia que producen


----------



## jkogg

Aca tmbien ya decretaron su extincion, cosa que no me preocupa porque cuando ya no esten disponibles aqui, puedo pasar al otro lado y comprarlas en cualquier autoservicio, eso me recuerda lo de las bolsas de plastico que ya las prohibieron en los autoservicios del interior de mexico que disque por politicas ambientalistas, pero los autoservicios del otro lado de la frontera los siguen ofreciendo y eso que alla si existe mas rigor en las leyes especialmente en las ecologicas...


----------



## SKYFALL

Agustinw dijo:


> El problema principal de las fluorecentes compactas es que son para estar encendidas largos periodos y tampoco pueden estar en el exterior. En mi casa no teniamos incandecente en el baño pusimos una fluorecente compacta y no duro mas de 1 semana.
> En cuanto a la energia me parece que la mejor manera seria la eneria nuclear, es limpia, segura



Lo que pasa es que las lamparas fluorescentes duran mas estando prendidas que apagadas, porque en cada inicio del tubo se va agotando la gota de mercurio que tiene internamente el tubo, hasta que este queda literalmente impreso en la superficie interna del tubo, por eso no sirven para un baño, pero creo que la energia nuclear sería limpia hasta el punto en que no se vea involucrada la naturaleza con sus desechos y segura no es, mas bien la seguridad dependeria de su correcta planificacion y consecucion cuidando mantenerla en sus niveles seguros de operacion, el viento no te va a quemar o intoxicar, los desechos nucleares si.


----------



## fernandob

y a cuidar el consumo, por que si la cosa sigue asi (aumento de poblacion sin dar aviso fehaciente , gente desconsiderada que compra aires acondicionados y estufas electrricas y demas) .
tambien se prohibira eso y solo se permitiran cosas de bajo consumo :

calefaccion bajo consumo :






de 15 y de 25w que si estan permitidas

y como refrigeracion  :










asi de paso (como van a morir miles si hay una ola de calor o de frio) se reduce la poblacion (culpable de todo esto (y de aquello tambien ) ) .



.
.
.

.
.



no va a andar pensando la reina y su sequito que ellos tienen algo de culpa por no realizar obras de prevision ? !!! ...............nopoooooo .... ni que hablar .
sandeces serian de algun grupito enajenado y terrorista de pensamiento .


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
fernandob, de vuelta, creo que es el segundo comentario que hago reflexionando tu comentario. Me parecio raro que como estufa hayas colocado una lamparita de 25w y  no una mina en tanga o calzas.


Saludos. 

Pd: ahora aportando al post. De todos modos, las lamparas de filamento no se fabrican mas, pero hasta que mayoristas agoten el stock total que tienen, va a faltar un poco. Por ejemplo mi viejo, tiene comercio mayorista y todavia tiene un monton de lamparas de filamento guardadas. 
Igualmente nadie se puso a considerar algo, talvez ustedes (a causa del precio), compren las de filamento pero minimamente hace 2 años que tiene mas venta las de bajo consumo, hasta ahora creo que nadie se puso a pensar eso.


----------



## cansi22

La verdad que aqui no son caras para lo que dan. 7 u 8 €
Pero lo son comparadas con las viejas. La cosa es cambiarlas poco a poco e ir aconstumbrandose a ellas.
Las hay de luz calida (amarilla clasica) y luz fria (azul o blanca, como los leds)


----------



## Josefe17

Cómo las odio, son una bomba de mercurio. Además, quien sabe si se les puede poner un chip para que al tiempo líe un corto y la fastidie. Yo, en mi casa, tengo más potencia eléctrica (W) en el baño que en mi cuarto y en el salón juntos (todas bajo consumo). El baño 2*60 + 2*40 W, las CFL no duran más de un año probado y Philips. Luego pasillo, hall y terraza incandescencia + extractora. Para el cuarto de mi hermano cuarzo de 150W más un CFL GU10 de aplique y otra de 11W del escritorio; mis padres otro cuarzo y dos de 25 W incandescentes para las mesillas. En la cocina tubo de 36W, halógeno de 60W 12V más 3*20 W de un aplique. Y en los pueblos NINGUNA, y de 100W varias. Juzgar vosotros... Las CFL sólo valen para el balastro para insoladoras actínicas. El LED es molesto, por los puntitos, si no no.


----------



## malvinas3bis

Ferchito dijo:


> Es la verdad, ahora prefieren ahorrar lo mas que puedan por kW generado que contaminar el planeta, aunque el uso de bombillas incandecentes de alguna manera no es muy amigable con el planeta por su consumo energetico; si lo es más que las mal llamadas lamparas ahorradoras, porque lo que no se comen en energia activa lo hacen el doble en energia reactiva que es peor, ni hablar de la cantidad de contaminación que traen cuando accidentalmente rompemos alguna y el costo que es elevadisimo, como para hacer un ¡PLOP! igual que condorito.




jejeje llego chavez a la argentina yo soy argentino y vivo en venezuela desde el 2005 ese mismo sistema se implemento aqui en venezuela bajo el nombre de revolucion energetica don el mismo  gobierno se encargo de pasar casa por casa por toda venezuela reemplazando todos los bombillos incandescentes por estos nuevos de bajo consumo que ni siquiera se producian en venezuela si no que eran producto del canje petrolero con la tan famosa isla de cuba que tanta afinidad tiene el gobierno venezolano. todo este intercambio y supuesta concientizacion de la poblacion sobre la importancia del ahorro energetico no se trato mas que de una artimania que tenia el gobierno para tapar la pauperrima condicion de todo el sistema electrico en venezuela que en un tiempo mas colapsaria y llevaria a la nueva forma de vida  que se trato de un corte de energia durante 2 3 y 4 veces al dia durante un largo periodo de meses llevando a la consecuencia de multiples aparatos electronicos dañados por los subidas y bajadas de tension etc etc etc y como si fuera poco no habia responsables para la reposicion de dichos aparatos dañados y mucho menos se veia en  la factura la falta sel servicio siempre se pagaba el mismo monto que tal .....


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Bueno, y ahora tambien abria que ponerse a pensar, que existe una gran problematica con el tema de las fuentes de energia (nuclear - en base a combustible fosiles etc...). Se lo que paso en fukushima, pero lo tomo como un caso aislado, sin pensar en chernobyl que fue CULPA humana, no creo que se tiene que dejar la energia nuclear. 
Yo creo que toda planta de energia va a dejar desechos, en el caso de una basada en combustibles fosiles, contamina el aire con todo el humo - 
La energia nuclear anda a saber que desechan, igual algunos componentes se reutilizan despues de la reaccion -
 Las fuente de energia eolica, aca corrijanme si estoy equivocado, pero yo se que la eolica trabaja con bancos de baterias, en gran escala. Ahora,  una planta eolica que tenga que abastecer 5.000 hogares como seria?  

Saludos


----------



## fernandob

aca y ahemso escarbado bastante y creo que queda por hacerse la gran pregunta:

*quien y por que se hace esta movida ??*

por que por salvar el planeta sabemos bien claro que no es.
aca en argentina te rompen con esto mientras que se compran generadores a carbon o a gas , si generadores inmensos que son a base de quema de carbon compro la K cuando en verano la cosa se ponia desesperante.

luego, una simple empresa requiere energia y ENERGIA y eso que aca la industria esta congelada.

entonces, el consumo de energia que ahorramos es un minimo porcentaje , el cual se dispararia con solo reactivar el pais o poner a empresas o fabricas un poquitin inescrupulosas .

y de nuevo me pregunto:

*quien y por que se hace esta movida ??*

convencen a presidentes para que se prendan en esto, pero luego veo analisis y estadisticas y como dije el porcentaje de ahorro en el total de energia consumida en hogares es bastante poco , y nulo en industrias que tienen soldadoras, motores y demas que no vana cambiarlos por lamparitas BC .

por que es esto en verdad ?? 
solo una boludez para que ???? 

si la poblacion crece el consumo tambien, si el nivel de vida crece el consumo tambien .
si hay de verdad una preocupacion por el consumo como ya puse otra vez obligarian a los fabricantes a hacer productos duraderos, ya que el gasto energentico y desechos producto de la fabricacion de lo que sea es inmenso .
se gasta la misma energia en fundir un metal para hacer una herramienta o una pieza debil que una fuerte , solo es el material que se usa.
la debil tendras que cambiarla 3 veces en 5 años, la fuerte te dira muchisimo.

las impresoras, cual es el costo energetico en fabricar todoas sus partes?? y el costo de luego tirarlas al rio ?? 

*quien y por que se hace esta movida ??*

ahorrar energia ?? 
piensen 
supongamos que tenemos mil barriles de petroleo y estos los gastamos en 40 dias.
pero luego de toda una inmensa movida bajamos el consumo  de nuestro pueblo un 10 % , o mejor exageremos: un 20% ............ con eso que ??? 
vamos igual a usar esos 1000 barriles de petroleo , solo que en vez de en 40 dias sera en 48 dias pero igual lo usaremos , y igual todo el resto de petroleo lo tiraremos al rio y al aire.

ven a alguien "gastarse" en pagar desarrollos quimicos, biologicos y naturales ? ven la construccion de una planta para reciclar los desechos de la ciudad ??
o para limpiar rios ??
o para lo que sea??? 
ven a alguien haciendo una represa sustentable, teniendo en cuenta el entorno ??

no .

solo nos dan lamparitas y hacen fiesta con eso , y por atras si falta energia se compra donde mas rapido traigan un generador alimentado con gas, petroleo o la mierda que mas economica y cerca tengamos.

no huele a mierda eso ????


----------



## Tomasito

Yo tengo en toda la casa lámparas bajo consumo (casi todas interelec) salvo en el baño y algún otro lado más que tengo LED.
Les recomiendo que prueben esa marca si la consiguen, son casi lo mismo que las OSRAM o Phillips y cuestan menos.
Si quieren estar más seguros, cambien el capacitor por uno de 450v que casi siempre no lo son.

Yo laburaba en una casa de electricidad y de cada 15 o 20 lámparas de bajo consumo, vendiamos una o dos a filamento (a algún viejito casi siempre).



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> esta en capital ?? hace envios ? quiiero comprar unas cuantas, unas 100 , mandame el telefono please.
> 
> yo trate con unos y estan muy cerrados, asustados , todos te dicen que NO y NO se comercializan mas , miedo a multas .
> yo tambien conozco proveedores pero nada.
> de verdad pasame el telefono por mp si esta en capital y avisale que llamare .



Te voy a averiguar donde yo laburaba, ya el año pasado se venia complicando para conseguirlas, pero tenian bastante stock. Si llegan a tener te las puedo mandar por micro o algo.



Si realmente quisieran hacer las cosas un poco mejor, usarían lámparas fluorescentes de inducción, que tienen una vida útil muchísimo más alta (100.000hs). En vez de tener electrodos tienen una bobina que exita el gas en el interior de la lámpara.
Es más, podríamos diseñar una plaqueta que genere lo necesario para exitar una bobina que se adose a la ampolla de vidrio de una lámpara bajo consumo común.
Ya hay muchos lugares donde se usan estas lámparas, aunque es obvio que no lo promocionan para poder vender más lámparas (ya que estas duran más).

Igual yo los veo mejor parados a los LEDs a futuro... No se degradan y tienen una eficiencia lumínica bastante alta.


----------



## Tavo

Tomasito dijo:


> Igual yo los veo mejor parados a los LEDs a futuro... No se degradan y tienen una eficiencia lumínica bastante alta.


Leía en una tabla de una caja de OSRAM la cantidad de horas de vida de una lámpara:
Las comunes de filamento (según ellos) duran 1000 horas.
Las de Bajo Consumo oscilan entre las 4000 y 8000 horas, depende la calidad de la lámpara.
Y las de LED están en las 25000 horas, eso es bastante mejor, pero me confunde: 
Que gasto tiene un LED? Cómo se gasta un LED? 
Yo pensé que eran eternos, porque al ser un diodo, si toda su vida están operando en estado normal, creo que no debería degradarse ni perder luminosidad. Alguien me podría explicar un poco?

En casa hay varias bajo consumo, menos en el baño. Lo que me molesta mucho es el PRECIO que tienen. Porque yo estoy seguro que el COSTO de fábrica en hacer una lámpara de esas es de menos de $5. Acá las venden a NO MENOS de $30. Me parece un robo.

Saludos.

Además, estoy seguro que contamina mucho más una bajo consumo que una lámpara de filamento. Yo quisiera ver que hacen si les llevo un lote de 1 millón de lámparas bajo consumo quemadas, rotas. Dónde las meten? Las entierran? Las queman? Cómo se deshacen de esa contaminación??? 
En una lámpara común, el vidrio se recicla, la rosca de aluminio también, y después no queda nada, solo metal inerte.


----------



## SKYFALL

Tavo la vida de una lampara de LED esta dada por la capacidad de mantener la emision de luz con la misma intensidad, despues de 25000 horas es posible que algunos led's se apaguen o empiecen a perder emisión y se vean mas opacos que otros.


----------



## Tomasito

En realidad si se mantienen dentro de las especificaciones creo que teóricamente no se gastan ni fallan. Creo que el tema de que empiecen a fallar es cuando se usan con corrientes exesivas, lo que genera calor de más en la juntura si no me equivoco.

Si tuvieran 25.000hs entonces las pantallas gigantes que hay en la calle para hacer publicidad como la que hay en cabildo y juramento que están las 24hs encendidas, durarían 3 años nada más.

Yo creo que tanto en las lámparas LED como en las fluorescentes de inducción, se dan tiempos de vida del orden de las 100.000hs como una estimación de que la electrónica puede fallar en ese momento (capacitores por ejemplo), no así la lámpara.

En teoría una lámpara de inducción fluorescente bien diseñada podría funcionar eternamente creo, ya que no se degrada nada en su interior.


----------



## SKYFALL

Claro que es mas probable que falle primero el circuito electrónico de la lampara de LED's, pero que van a perder emisión despues de una gran cantidad de tiempo en uso lo van a perder.


----------



## Agustinw

Hay que hacerse una pregunta,¿si las lamparas led duraran para siempre una vez que todas la personas tuvieran lamparas led que venderian los fabricante? 
Esto es el problema de siempre usan materiales malos se la rebuscan para que dures menos de lo que podria durar, ya no es el pensamiento de antes de hacer lo mejor para satisfacer al cliente es hacer un producto que dure cierto tiempo para que despues vuelvan a compralo. siempre va a pasar esto al igual que con las halogenas antes duraban 5000hs y se la buscaron para bajarla a 1000hs:enfadado: y vender mas al mismo costo de fabricacion.
Es esta epoca esto sucede con todo incluyendo las prendas los autos ..etc
Aunque no lo sepan tambien son victimas de la obsolecencia planificada


----------



## elbrujo

Ademas no es solo cambiar una lampara por otra.. yo tengo apliques que no entran o no cierran las lamparas nuevas, y cuando lleguen a las perfume de la heladera? o veladores? ahi que ponemos? En el baño puse una y no llega a terminar de prender que ya salgo del baño..


----------



## El Pelado

El tema de las horas de las lamparas se calcula en base a un uso de 2.7hs diarias  y un solo encendido; en las lamparas de LEDS, OSRAM por ejemplo te garantiza 25000 hs al 100% de iluminación (en las mismas condiciones de uso que las anteriores) luego de las 25000 horas la iluminación baja un 20%, osea que la lampar la van a poder seguir usando pero con menos luz.
Otra cosa, usen bajo consumo donde la vayan a usar como mínimo 3hs continuas, en un baño, o donde prendamos y apaguemos no tiene sentido (al menos para mi que no tengo pelo pa peinar!!) Osram sacó las Halogenas energy saver, que andan muy bien, prueben con esas ahorran 30%...algo es algo...


----------



## AZ81

Además de toda la contaminación que producen una vez que se estropean las lamparas de bajo consumo, son una fuente de interferencias electricas, que sobre todo afectan a la OM y OC y otra pega si estas continuamente encendiéndolas y apagandolas se estropean antes que las de filamentos.
¿Por la desaparición de las lamparas de bajo consumo!


----------



## Tavo

Me caen muy mal las lámparas de bajo consumo.

Para lo único que sirven es para desarmarlas y sacar el mini-toroide que traen y el mini-transformador de ferrita (en realidad es un inductor), fuera de eso, para nada más. 

Sobre las interferencias, en el mismo empaque de cada lámpara dicen esto bien marcado. Por lo menos he visto varias lámparas bajo consumo Philips, y todas dicen esto.

Saludos.

PS: Hoy en día, además de las lámparas bajo consumo, vienen "reactancias" para fluorescentes pero Electrónicas, no se si las han visto, son mucho más livianas, claro, sin el pesado inductor clásico; pero son realmente una basura en funcionamiento, generan muchísimo ruido de línea y es imposible escuchar una radio AM donde hay una reactancia electrónica de estas.


----------



## Nilfred

@2m: ¿Que marca/modelo usas?

Me pasa algo similar, los aparatos de alto consumo van aflojando los contactos, hasta que se cae solo el enchufe del toma y toca cambiar.
He tomado la determinación de no poner mas "biuso" porque el contacto con la espiga plana solo hace medio contacto, ya que la otra mitad esta recortada para darle paso al perno redondo.
Si detecto algún artefacto con pernos, tocará reemplazar por uno de espigas planas.
Ahora bien, no revisé si por dentro son iguales a los "biuso",  si es el caso escribiré algo con letritas blancas... :enfadado:

Usaba "Edi Brina", ahora estoy reemplazando por "Jeluz Verona".


----------



## elgriego

pandacba dijo:
			
		

> ahora digo yo quien tomo la determinación de adoptar el sistema de pata oblicuas, que es el utilzando en inglaterra y australia, y no haber adoptado el sistema alemán que es mucho mejor y más seguro?



Hola colega Pandacba Si mal no recuerdo ,todas esas normativas ,empezaron a usarse durante el reynado de carlos mendez(no sea cosa que se nos caiga el server)jaja,igualmente recuerdo instalaciones de la decada del 70 ,clinicas ,sindicatos,etc que usaban la toma de 3 pines ,es decir con puesta a tierra ,como la que usamos ahora y en las casas normales ,habia de esos enchufes redondos de baquelita ,a los que se les agrandaban los contactos ,pero eso se remediaba con una pinsa ,lo dablabas un poquito ,y tenias enchufe para varios años.jeje

Muy buena tu idea fernando ,es otro posible uso para las lamparas descartadas,imaginate si se te hubiera ocurrido eso en el japon del 1900,aunque, segun tengo entendido lo que matsushita invento fue el triple,corrijanme si me equivoco.

Debo decirles que la marca kalop sigue haciendo tomas multipata jeje,es cierto que como usan el encastre a presion ,siempre aparece algun animalito o animalita ,que se queda con el modulo en la mano,si lo sabre yo.jeje y pa concluir ,las lamparas de bajo consumo son realmente una basura,en cuanto a rendimiento ,es mas la empresas de electricidad estan estudiando si nos empiezan a cobrar la energia reactiva ,caso de edea  ,y hasta ahora nadie me responde ,cual es la posta en esto de que son ecologicas,empezando por el mercurio y todo lo demas  ,ademas otra cosa que me huele mal es la prohibicion de las incandescentes ,de mas de 25w aca hay un teje y maneje economico,o quizas ,a algun craneo se le ocurrio que al bajar el consumo de la iluminacion ,nuestra actual matriz energetica,puede tirar un tiempo mas sin grandes inversiones,es una loca idea mia,se fijaron que en materia de alumbrado publico ,cada dia se usan lamparas de menos watage,segun recordaran los memoriosos, en los 60 ,usaban(en donde habia)lamparas de mercurio y sodio de 400w y 250w y en las avenidas habia hasta 6 columnas,mientras que en las calles habia 3,la tendencia actual, por lo menos aqui en mardel ,es usar ,lamparas de sodio de no mas de 80w ,no se, si en sus respectivos pagos se dara la misma tendencia?.

Saludos a todos .

Pd Estoy paranoico y creo en las conspiraciones es


----------



## Nilfred

Entonces tampoco te enteraste que inauguraste tu primera usina a carbón en Río Turbio.
Hay una capacidad instalada y esa capacidad esta excedida.

En este momento ningún país del mundo esta preparado para la adopción masiva de vehículos eléctricos (EV), el día que salgan van a salir con un sistema que te obliga a cargar en una estación de servicio, si lo cargas en tu casa no vas a poder circular.
Si todos esos autos que ahora ves por la calle andando con combustible fueran eléctricos el sistema colapsa. 20 kWh/100 km tiran c/u.
Si ves a tu vecino cargando su auto eléctrico en su casa, seguro lo tildas de terrorista como mínimo ¿O no?

El siguiente paso lógico me parece que es la instalación subsidiada de paneles fotovoltaicos (PV) conectados a la red (grid tie), por supuesto, siempre que la producción no supere tu propio consumo anual... ¿Alguien dijo conspiración? El PV es un artículo de lujo como el Whisky si lo queres importar y acá no se fabrica... Arena hay, ahora también cenizas que pueden servir y son gratis.


----------



## Nilfred

La lamparita es una hoja, la única dirección que puede tomar este tema es hacia la raíz del problema.

La iluminación representa un porcentaje insignificante del consumo hogareño, ahora sería un consumo eficiente, si es que a 56 Lm/W se le pude llamar eficiente. Multiplicado por todos los hogares argentinos le da al sistema un respiro.

Otra cosa que veo muy ineficiente son los cargadores de batería en general, con una relación cercana a 10 W de entrada por cada 1 W de salida. Fácil de solucionar con un panel solar chico.

Luego quedan los consumos en stand-by de los TV y equipos de audio, los neones de las teclas iluminadas y ya no nos van a poder echar la culpa de nada.

Luego vendrán los cortes programados, los desprogramados y al final nos van a dar a elegir 8 hs al día para tener luz...


----------



## pandacba

Los europeos tienen muchas normas sobre el desperdicio de energia electrica, y como decis ya le apuntan  el std-by de los aparatos, electrónicos, cargadores y otras cosas que habitualmente el ser humano deja enchufado indefinidamente asi no lo use más que unas pocas horas al dia.

Imaginen un TV enchufado las 24hs, que solo se ve 21 a 01, el resto del dia, hay otro problema, que sucede si en la ausencia algo falla y toma fuego?

Por otro lado algo que no se le ha dicho a la población es que toda la casa con lámparas bajo consumo, producen un consumo aparente mayor, por la enorme carga inductiva, que ahora hay, por aqui tenemos amigos que pusieron todo bajo consumo hace rato y no entendia proque la factura venia más cara, medimos el coseno de FI, pusimos algunas capacidades y todo volvio a la normalidad.

El problema no es nuevo, los tubos fluorescientes en cantidades producen lo mismo, razón por la que viene plafones armados ya con el capacitor correspondiente, incorporado.


Bosch en sus herramientas de mano de la linea frofesional incluye un capacitor en serie, para bajar el desfasaje

Asi que fernando no te vas a quedar sin trabajo, no cambiaras culotes edison pero te veras ponienod algunas capacidades en las casas...


----------



## hazard_1998

Tavo dijo:
			
		

> Che, en serie o en paralelo?
> 
> Me suena raro eso...
> 
> Saludos!
> PS: Está interesante el tema, no sabía eso de las "capacidades" ni temas relacionados con el consumo...


bosh professional no, TODAS las herramientas de mano hasta las marca cañón tienen un capacitor corrector de coseno fi, pero en paralelo, nunca en serie...


----------



## Eduardo

hazard_1998 dijo:


> bosh professional no, TODAS las herramientas de mano hasta las marca cañón tienen un capacitor corrector de coseno fi, pero en paralelo, nunca en serie...


 Seguro que es para corregir el FP?   Siendo motores universales de baja potencia y uso intermitente tiene mas sentido que sea para reducir el ruido en linea.


----------



## Josefe17

Yo lo he visto en secadores, en aspiradoras, batidoras y otros cacharros con universal. 
(¡Qué bien escribir de nuevo...!)


----------



## hazard_1998

Eduardo dijo:


> Seguro que es para corregir el FP?   Siendo motores universales de baja potencia y uso intermitente tiene mas sentido que sea para reducir el ruido en linea.



es por un tema de certificacion, son todos aparatos importados, y si no estan 100pts no los dejan entrar, por eso tienen coseno fi corregido


----------



## pandacba

Tavo dijo:
			
		

> A mi me suena más correcto que sea en paralelo... Creo que quiso decir eso.
> 
> Saludos.



Esta en serie no en paralelo, muy simple medi la entrada  del cable y endencer no mide nada, abris y seguis te encontras con un capacitor en serie ya del otro lado si hay coninuidad.

Tavo querido si digo en serie no es porque es paralelo


----------



## charlie45

Hola a todos
En Cuba, hace varios años, el Gobierno trazó una politica de ahorro energetico que incluia la eliminacion de los bombillos incandescentes, las arroceras electricas, los microwaves, las cocinas electricas ect. Sin  opciones de ningun tipo, resultado el fp del sistema bajó drasticamente, claro que se hizo mas reactivo de lo normal, ademas de que nos quedamos sin lamparas para prueba , tambien la iluminacion de vidrieras de tiendas y otros lugares donde se necesita que la luz emitida sea lo mas cercana posible al espectro de la luz blanca; se afectó considerablemente.
Además, la calidad de las ahorradoras que se han distribuido  en Cuba  es bastante cuestionable, tanto por su duracion, como por los niveles de lumenes emitidos.
Creo que una buena solucion a largo plazo son los focos a LEDS, pero aun aqui no llegan, y me imagino que cuando lo hagan, sea a precios extratosfericos...


----------



## Nilfred

No creo que los que construyeron su casa hace menos de 15 años representen el 0,01% de la población, muchos aprovecharon el gobierno de Men*d*e*z* para construir o adquirir su casa propia.

Pero si, mi problema particular es que una ficha de tres espigas planas solo queda sujeta al toma por la tercer espiga, osea no queda bien sujeta, es mas, directamente no queda sujeta y se sale sola. :enfadado:
Ni hablar de las fichas de 2 espigas planas "doble aislación". 

En fin voy a comprar los tomas de 20 A, creo que salen 2 ARS mas y me solucionan el problema (si es que por dentro son planos).

La última vez que cambié una ficha con pernos el cable estaba endurecido y cuarteado, era un velador del año del ñaupa, por suerte viene el cable armado con ficha interruptor y portalámpara. Lástima el portalámpara era con interruptor a cadena: lo tengo guardado.
Lo único que me queda con pernos es el taladro, y no son pernos comunes si no mas gruesos y tiene su correspondiente adaptador a pernos normales.


----------



## Josefe17

I´m lost  Me pierdo un poco. Aquí en España lo normal y usado es el sistema schuko de clavija gorda con tierra a los laterales, o sin ella y enchufe plano con clavijas más finas, como el segundo y el primero que muestra Pandacba respectivamente. Las bases son dos orificios con la tierra con dos delgas a a los lados como esta http://www.electricidadenfuenlabrada.com/941-995-large/base-schuko-16a.jpg, no como esta con un bulón macho para la tierra http://www.portalelectricidad.com/tienda/images/fon3020817.jpg, la cual es compatible con ambas siempre que la con toma de tierra tenga el agujero que tiene la de la foto del panda (las otras suelen ser las que se compran para montar las más baratas) Entonces me pierdo, ¿qué es lo que pasa en Argentina? Llego a entender que hay dos tipos, con tt y sin ella, ¿pero siempre inclinadas, o no o cómo es eso? Y ya el colofón es meter las schuko por medio. Y me pierdo.

Saludos desde la playa


----------



## Alfar72

Una cosa que creo que nadie hablo hasta aqui... los dimmer donde quedan con estas lamparas de bajo consumo??? y tan lindo que era bajarle la luz a las lamparas del dormitorio o la sala de estar!!!


----------



## Nilfred

Tenes que comprar las dimerizables, mas caras, para que veas que no se olvidaron de vos.

Acaban de llegar a mi zona las lámparas de LED, luz cálida equivalente a 40 W por 500 ARS y pico.
Lo mismo que veníamos diciendo: Fijarse bien los Lumen/Watt y el el factor de potencia. Lo primero que llega es basura, aguanten la diarrea hasta que lleguen a 90 Lumen/Watt y PF 0.98...


----------



## DOSMETROS

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-110095036-lampara-bajo-consumo-dimerizable-20w-equiv-80w-cal-philips-_JM_

http://www.voltimum.es/search/lamparas+bajo+consumo+regulables.html


----------



## Nilfred

Por dentro tiene un bleeder que mantiene el SCR del dimmer cerrado, un PFC básico y un decodificador para transferir el PWM de 50 Hz al mismo porcentaje pero en alta frecuencia. Todo esto me acuerdo de memoria, tendría que buscar el integrado que lo hace.
El bleeder es el responsable que sea algo menos eficiente que las comunes.

No necesitas cambiar el dimmer, la idea es que sea "plug&play".


----------



## ehbressan

Josefe17 dijo:


> I´m lost  Me pierdo un poco. Aquí en España lo normal y usado es el sistema schuko de clavija gorda con tierra a los laterales, o sin ella y enchufe plano con clavijas más finas, como el segundo y el primero que muestra Pandacba respectivamente. Las bases son dos orificios con la tierra con dos delgas a a los lados como esta http://www.electricidadenfuenlabrada.com/941-995-large/base-schuko-16a.jpg, no como esta con un bulón macho para la tierra http://www.portalelectricidad.com/tienda/images/fon3020817.jpg, la cual es compatible con ambas siempre que la con toma de tierra tenga el agujero que tiene la de la foto del panda (las otras suelen ser las que se compran para montar las más baratas) Entonces me pierdo, ¿qué es lo que pasa en Argentina? Llego a entender que hay dos tipos, con tt y sin ella, ¿pero siempre inclinadas, o no o cómo es eso? Y ya el colofón es meter las schuko por medio. Y me pierdo.
> 
> Saludos desde la playa



En Argentina conviven el tipo C con el tipo I :

http://www.otae.com/enchufes/enchufes.htm
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Enchufes,_voltajes_y_frecuencias_por_país

Si bien, por norma, solo esta permitido el tipo I.
Sds.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Las bombillas incandescentes de 60 vatios se dejan de distribuir en la UE * (08/09/2011)





A partir del 1 de septiembre, los fabricantes dejaron de distribuir bombillas incandescentes de 60 vatios en la UE en cumplimiento de una directiva comunitaria que pretende retirar del mercado las bombillas incandescentes y halógenas tradicionales y fomentar el alumbrado eficiente. 

Una campaña que en España constituye un "momento clave porque las bombillas de 60 vatios son de las más usadas en el hogar español", como afirma Mar Gandolfo, responsable de formación de Philips Ibérica. 

La UE comenzó a aplicar esta normativa en el año 2009, con la sustitución progresiva de bombillas incandescentes de más de 100 vatios, y dio un segundo paso en 2010 con la retirada de aquellas superiores a los 75 vatios. 

El objetivo final de la UE es que para el año 2012 todas las bombillas de 40 y 25 vatios 
sean finalmente sustituidas por bombillas de bajo consumo, fluorescentes compactas y LED, que garantizarán mayor eficiencia energética y que ayudarán a parar los 15 millones de toneladas de CO2 anuales que en la actualidad emitimos. 

Mar Gandolfo señala que los consumidores notarán el cambio en un ahorro energético de "hasta un 80%" en el caso de los "fluorescentes y la nueva tecnología LED" o en la vida de estos tipos de iluminación, que rondará de "7 a 12 años, en el caso de los fluorescentes, y hasta los 25, en el caso de los LED". 

A pesar de que las bombillas de bajo consumo son más caras que las incandescentes, la UE asegura que el ahorro se compensa con su bajo consumo, ya que éstas sólo consumen la cuarta y quinta parte de electricidad que las incandescentes. 

Para clarificar las características técnicas de las nuevas bombillas, la UE obliga al comerciante y distribuidor a incluir en los envoltorios informaciones técnicas como la cantidad de luz irradiada, la eficacia energética, las horas de vida, los números de encendidos o la regulación de intensidad, entre otras características. 

Para informar a los consumidores sobre esta nueva normativa y las alternativas existentes en el mercado, la empresa Philips ha desarrollado una acción desde el 1 de septiembre donde los consumidores podrán cambiar su bombilla incandescente por una bombilla eficiente en 18 centros comerciales repartidos por el país.


----------



## locovalvular

aca en la cuidad en la que vivo (resistencia) esos focos (los que tienen la halógena en su interior) me cuestan $10 a diferencia de los de filamento que me salian $2.50. Estos nuevos dicen que tiene 2000 hs de vida a una tensión CONSTANTE DE 220 VOLTS. A mi no me duran más de 1 mes, y el voltaje tipico de mi casa es de 230 a 237 voltios, o sea que necesitaria corriente continua para que estos focos rindan el tiempo que dice, ya que teoricamente duran más que los de filamentos.

No se si rectificar el voltaje de mi casa, pero me daría casi 330 voltios, más cerca de una trifásica, jajajaja


----------



## diegomj1973

locovalvular dijo:


> aca en la cuidad en la que vivo (resistencia) esos focos (los que tienen la halógena en su interior) me cuestan $10 a diferencia de los de filamento que me salian $2.50. Estos nuevos dicen que tiene 2000 hs de vida a una tensión CONSTANTE DE 220 VOLTS. A mi no me duran más de 1 mes, y el voltaje tipico de mi casa es de 230 a 237 voltios, o sea que necesitaria corriente continua para que estos focos rindan el tiempo que dice, ya que teoricamente duran más que los de filamentos.



Con respecto a la vida media declarada en la nueva halógena de bajo consumo (la que sustituye a la antigua incandescente) te comento que ni bien se comenzaron a distribuir acá en Argentina se conseguían en marca OSRAM (origen México) a 2500 Hs. Luego, comenzaron a venir del mismo origen a 2000 Hs. Poco tiempo después, de origen France (siempre OSRAM) a 1500 Hs. También he visto algunas de la misma marca de hasta 1000 Hs. Obvio que todas las opciones al mismo costo!!!..

Acá se ve claramente la intencionalidad de los fabricantes/corporaciones/inescrupulosos con poder de mantener un mercado claramente cautivo como sucedió en la crisis de los ´30 cuando ellos mismos no sabían a qué echar mano para salir de esa situación y encontraron a la lamparita común, de consumo masivo en esa época, su aliada. NARVA, una empresa que había logrado llegar a las 2500 Hs en esa época tuvo que reducir la calidad de la lámpara para disminuir a las 1000 Hs históricas (que a su vez había que tomar con pinzas).

¿Alguien ha efectuado un cálculo de beneficio técnico-económico entre una antigua lamparita común de $2,50 a $3,50 y 1000 Hs de vida media y la nueva halógena de bajo consumo de $10,40 e incluso también 1000 Hs?. Les comento que el flujo luminoso puede ser como mucho de un 20 a 30 % de diferencia. Pregunto: ¿A quién les cierran los números, a Uds. o a los inescrupulosos?

Seguramente, si el consumo estuviese representado solo por la iluminación, ese dudoso 20 a 30% de ahorro que Uds. liberan, pasan a estar disponibles para que otros inescrupulosos lo oferten y lo vendan a otros tantos como Uds. sin siquiera estos mismos inescrupulosos invertir un solo peso en instalar mayor potencia disponible acorde a una demanda cada vez más creciente (que va atado al crecimiento económico de un país), mejores líneas de transporte, etc. etc. etc. Y lamentablemente, seguimos con los mismos problemas de siempre (obsolescencia en líneas y transformadores de distribución saturados de consumo, cortes, subas y bajas improvistas, etc. etc. etc) que se supone deben ser corregidos por esta nueva tecnología acompañada de inversiones por parte de los gobiernos y monopolios.

Saludos


----------



## zaiz

En México este mes empezaron a dejar de vender las incandescentes de 100watts, *lo máximo que se puede comprar es 75w*. Por lo menos en esta parte del país.


----------



## fernandob

quedate tranquilo, ya les puse que siempre compras y baratos cuarzos de 500 w , solo es un zocalo en vez de portalamparas.


----------

